# Newbie with Bessacarr E660



## Smudger57 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all, 
Just purchased a 2011 Bessacarr E660 and have subscribed to MHF to get useful tips, advice and help as we are complete novices.

I hope i don't need to pester the hardened motorhome experts too much but would appreciate any guidance and shared knowledge to help me do the right things and not put the motorhome community to shame.

Thanks All.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome and ask away we have all been new at some stage

enjoy your Bessie !


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A very warm welcome to you.
Best advice before you ask any questions, would be to get the hang of the search engines on here. There really is a huge amount of data and information available, this does not mean you should not ask questions already answered, but you may find the answers to questions you had not yet thought about.
Try clicking on the motorhome logo above for example.

Have fun and ask away...

Alan


----------

